# eGo One, 1 vaporizer 2 inhaling styles



## MorganSa (30/12/14)

I believe some of you have heard Joyetech is launching a giveaway event on FB...
The gift they give is the eGo one vaporizer...
What impressive is its atomizer heads..(They said "One atomizer at 1ohm is intended for mouth inhalers who seek the sensation of taking a puff of an analog cigarette, and the other at 0.5 sub-ohm for those seeking an effortless loose draw for creating huge cloud production.")
IMO, Joyetech is a smart enough manufacturer that they saw Aspire Nautilus and Atlantis merits, listened to customers' voice, and absorbed those merits and applied in one device. Such an innovative improvement is way more convient for our vaper fans.
Check out Spinfuel video review and pics below:







What do you think? of this eGo one?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Awesome little stealth vape. I love the idea of a powerful tiny all in one (as a kit) tube device.

Definitely one to look out for in 2015


----------



## MorganSa (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Awesome little stealth vape. I love the idea of a powerful tiny all in one (as a kit) tube device.
> 
> Definitely one to look out for in 2015


Yep, the aesthetics are decent and it is short and stout!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/14)

Love the size. Pity it is not regulated - HRH will not vape at above 3.3V, even on 1.0 ohms. Methinks it will not be as successful as the eGrip and the iStick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

@Andre that is the one negative I saw too, a real pity  

But if it's cheap enough I can definitely see this as a nice additional pocket device to carry around.


----------



## MorganSa (30/12/14)

Andre said:


> Love the size. Pity it is not regulated - HRH will not vape at above 3.3V, even on 1.0 ohms. Methinks it will not be as successful as the eGrip and the iStick.


 I think the point of this ego one is not about size, it's about two modes. 1100mAh for 1 Ω, 2200mAh for .5Ω.


----------



## MorganSa (30/12/14)

free3dom said:


> @Andre that is the one negative I saw too, a real pity
> 
> But if it's cheap enough I can definitely see this as a nice additional pocket device to carry around.



And what's your expected price of this ego one?


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

MorganSa said:


> And what's your expected price of this ego one?



Around the same price as the iStick probably - just hoping that the coils are decently priced and good quality.


----------



## hands (30/12/14)

looks like a good starter kit


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

This could be interesting. definitely keeping an eye out for this one.

I can't complain about ego products. my first set of eGo-T batteries where passed down to another and then to another and they are still working daily.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/12/14)

MorganSa said:


> I think the point of this ego one is not about size, it's about two modes. 1100mAh for 1 Ω, 2200mAh for .5Ω.


Then you have me confused as it is no longer "1 vaporizer 2 inhaling styles" as your title claims? From the video I understand the 1100 battery is one and the 2200 battery is a slighter bigger another one.
In any event, my point was about it being not regulated, not about the size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MorganSa (31/12/14)

I googled this device, currently none detailed info avaiable, only find pics in google images https://www.google.com/search?q=eGo...etech-eGo-ONE-Atomizer-Kit-2.5ml.html;600;600
Just saw it on FB, think a good one, so shared my opinions here. Obviously, this is a Joyetech Atlantis or Subtank, lol. It seems RBA will take a large portion of this market. I thought egrip RBA base will be the only RBA product Joyetech has, for now.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (31/12/14)

tbh, i won't be buying joyetech again any time soon, the eVic supreme was a major let down.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Danny (31/12/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> tbh, i won't be buying joyetech again any time soon, the eVic supreme was a major let down.


Totally with you on that. I personally havent loved one product from Joyetech yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/1/15)

the thing is only 19mm, which means pretty much anything will look a bit wonky on it. I think the iStick 50W is going to be a much better bet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stephen Rowley (9/1/15)

MorganSa said:


> 1100mAh for 1 Ω, 2200mAh for .5Ω.



you can use the 1 omh and the 0.5 ohm on the 1100 mah battery.


----------



## KB_314 (9/1/15)

Here is a more in depth review (35 mins).
Personally, I'm well impressed by this product which I think will appeal to a lot of people. Not a huge fan of Joyetech, but I think I would buy this - maybe initially disguised as an upgrade for my GF  I'd far rather get this "for her" than the iStick/mini nautilus combo. It's _really_ small & stealthy, it's a tube, consistent all-in-one aesthetic (tank and battery, which newer vapers seem to find appealing), mechanical but with safety features so no worrying or fussing with any settings (hopefully it just works, like the CF Mod/Atlantis), pass-through so the 1100mah battery isn't a deal breaker, can go below 1ohm if thats your thing but it's also good for "regular" vaping, and apparently has excellent flavour and airflow options. Even the 2200mah looks pretty discreet.
And finally, it's extremely well priced imo. Cheaper than the istick and far cheaper than the new mini box mods - selling locally for about R730 for the whole kit, including the tank. Sure, a mini dragon is far more flexible and I want one still, but I also want this! Sorry, I meant to say, my GF wants this 



Edit: R743 @ electroniccigarettes.co.za - think they are still awaiting stock though. http://www.electroniccigarettes.co.za/home/16-buy-joyetech-ego-one-electronic-cigarette.html


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/2/15)

Hi guys.
Been reading up on the new Ego One on the net. Just one question here. I currently using a MVP 2.0 and a Istick 20 W batteries with Nautilus Mini's and Kangertech Mega. This is enough for me, not worried about the "sub-ohm" route. So I guess the 1100mha battery with the 1.0ohm coil would be the best suited for my needs? Really been looking for something to vape on the river, because at this stage using waterproof baggy, and I have to unscrew the Nautilus tank from battery to get it in there and this little monster will fit perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/15)

@Smokey_Robinson , the EGO One is also an electronic battery that will get damaged by water, if that is your main concern.

Your safest bet for a unit on the water that will not be affected if it gets wet, is a mech mod. A 22m tube mech with something like the Kangertech Subtank mini, or perhaps even the new Kui or a Reo.
That's likely one more reason why @Rob Fisher swears by his Reos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (22/2/15)

well I have been vaping on the Ego One 2200 mah for a few days now (thanks for the great service @Stephen Rowley) : 

My first impressions (asides from the ones already mentioned in reviews) 

Pros : 
- even the 2200 mah fits very discreet in my medium sized hands 
- flavour is very good , on par with the mAN if not slightly better ... good clouds on the 1ohm even (have not tried the .5) 
- battery life is good , lasts me a full office day 

Cons : 
- atty gets quite hot when chain vaping (then again probably not intended for that) and with the shortish drip tips got a bit of a lip burn the first time (ok ok a few times) 
- button already getting rattly , not as bad as my egrip but can feel it's plastic 
- threading on my model was a bit off so a challenge to screw the atty on maybe just my clumsy fingers 

All in all a great little device , my eGrip is getting jealous sitting in the corner .... now if they came out with a little RBA base they will have yet another winner ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (23/2/15)

Thanks @Kuhlkatz . My problem is that I fish the Vaal river, and do "wading" (walking between the rocks) in the rapids looking for yellowfish,the type of fishing and lower mid Vaal and the specie I target not really for deeper water thus boat not even a option. Getting an expensive and bigger mod or reo wouldn't work, as my standard kits are now R800-1000, so looking for something cheaper or same priced. Another problem is that my waterproof compartment on my wading backpack is only 125mm X 70mm thus size is a BIG factor, don't want something I have to screw on and unscrew again, like I'm doing now with my metal sleeve Nautilus mini with 20W istick. Also want something that has some protection factor for those days I do slip and fall in the river and might take a litlle knock.
@Daniel, thanks for the info. Would you suggest the .05ohm coil or 1.0ohm coil for someone that does "normal" vaping? You have the 1.8ml or 2.5ml tank?


----------



## Daniel (23/2/15)

@Smokey_Robinson normal vaping would recommend the 1.0ohm coil if you want to impress your buddies slap in the 0.5 ohm and blow those clouds! . I would maybe try one of those around the next jobbies , with a sealable zip lock bag when in the water , easy and cheap solution


----------

